# Does ACS always deduct 2 years from work experience completed after bachelors?



## ayubzar (May 11, 2017)

Hi,

I am interested in 189 and just wanted to confirm few matters regarding ACS whether I got it right from their Assessment Guide PDF, that the ACS will always deduct 2 years from work experience to meet "suitability criteria" and after the 2 years whatever the experience is remaining is your actual "experience" which is valid to quote on my application (no use if you get 0 points). And all that when it is the best case scenario and they may go beyond that if the relevance to the degree couldn't be established.

Thank you.

Best,
Ayub


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

2 years is minimum. it may go as high as 8 years in certain cases.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

hello Ayube Bhai,
Hope you will get idea from that:

ACS will deduct 2 years if your degree is Major in Computing,
ACS will deduct 4 years if your degree is Major in Computing but closely related to nominated Occupation,
ACS will deduct 5 years if your Degree is Minor is Computing,
ACS will Deduct 6 year in RPL.


----------



## ayubzar (May 11, 2017)

Dear Jalal Bhai,

Thanks for the detailed information, can you tell me how you went with ACS assessment especially the experience part, it means that you have to have at least 5 years or more experience in order to get points for 3 years of experience (please correct me if I am wrong, I guess there is no other way). And maybe 10 years or over if you're trying to claim 8 years exp.

Also, I noticed that you filed an appeal for ACS, if that is not too much to ask, can you give details?


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

i have a question regarding ACS, i have over 12yrs experience and none of my past/current employers have a policy to provide detailed roles & responsibilities in work experience letter.

So i believe my option would be to get an affidavit from a former/current colleague/manager? Below are my questions:

1) Can it be any colleague who worked with you or has to be your immediate manager? I don't know if i will be able to track my immediate managers for all the past jobs.
2) Is it a red flag if all your job duties are from colleagues but not from company directly?
3) Anyone else in similar situation with successful ACS assessment?? Please give me details of your experience


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

ayubzar said:


> Dear Jalal Bhai,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed information, can you tell me how you went with ACS assessment especially the experience part, it means that you have to have at least 5 years or more experience in order to get points for 3 years of experience (please correct me if I am wrong, I guess there is no other way). And maybe 10 years or over if you're trying to claim 8 years exp.
> 
> Also, I noticed that you filed an appeal for ACS, if that is not too much to ask, can you give details?


Dear Ayub Bhai AOA,

if you have 5 years experience and your Assessment is Major in Computing, ACS will deduct 2 year so you can claim 5 points and claim 10 points if you have more then 10. (you are right). 
as for as concern to my appeal i have 5 year and 9 month experience as a software engineer, acs assessed my BCS Degree with minor in computing and deducted 5 years of my experience, my assessment is positive but i cant claim point of experience, so thats why i filed an appeal.


----------



## ayubzar (May 11, 2017)

@Jalal Bhai,

Thanks for your information, Hope your appeal goes well with ACS, I believe they must confused the courses you took/chosen during your bachelors.

I'd like to ask, regarding proof of work experience, does DIBP and ACS accept letter of roles and responsibilities as enough proof of employment or submitting bank statements and salary slips are must as well, because I am sure I won't be able to provide salary slips / bank statements for my first job as they paid in cash and given no salary slips. I won't be claiming points for it as ACS will make its deduction.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Look at what they said to me:

Your Bachelor Degree in Management of Information Systems Technology was found to be ICT Major but NOT closely related to the 263111 ANZSCO code.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ayubzar said:


> @Jalal Bhai,
> 
> Thanks for your information, Hope your appeal goes well with ACS, I believe they must confused the courses you took/chosen during your bachelors.
> 
> I'd like to ask, regarding proof of work experience, does DIBP and ACS accept letter of roles and responsibilities as enough proof of employment or submitting bank statements and salary slips are must as well, because I am sure I won't be able to provide salary slips / bank statements for my first job as they paid in cash and given no salary slips. I won't be claiming points for it as ACS will make its deduction.


If you are submitting a reference letter, then no supporting proof is required for assessment 
But if you submitting a SD, then 1 of the 3 supporting proof as specified by ACS is required 

Cheers


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

american_desi said:


> i have a question regarding ACS, i have over 12yrs experience and none of my past/current employers have a policy to provide detailed roles & responsibilities in work experience letter.
> 
> So i believe my option would be to get an affidavit from a former/current colleague/manager? Below are my questions:
> 
> ...


-
Hi what you are looking for is known as 'Statuary Declaration' or SD in short.

1) The person must be your supervisor or Manager. Colleagues is not acceptable.
2) If you provide correct SD with roles n responsibilities then it won't raise red flags & many people not only got assessment but have also get their PR through it.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

ayubzar said:


> @Jalal Bhai,
> 
> Thanks for your information, Hope your appeal goes well with ACS, I believe they must confused the courses you took/chosen during your bachelors.
> 
> I'd like to ask, regarding proof of work experience, does DIBP and ACS accept letter of roles and responsibilities as enough proof of employment or submitting bank statements and salary slips are must as well, because I am sure I won't be able to provide salary slips / bank statements for my first job as they paid in cash and given no salary slips. I won't be claiming points for it as ACS will make its deduction.


Dear Ayub bhai AOA,
Thanks, you are right they are totally confused about the course i read in my BCS, while i have studied 70% of ICT Core Units. anyway let see what they do in Appeal.

as for as concern to yours, ACS will only Accept role and responsibilities letter while DIBP will ask you, Salary Slip, bank Statement and Income Tax Return (Compulsory) Offer Letter, employment Contract and other related documents will ask from you (optional but chances are high)


----------



## tantan911 (Feb 8, 2017)

mrIgor said:


> Look at what they said to me:
> 
> Your Bachelor Degree in Management of Information Systems Technology was found to be ICT Major but NOT closely related to the 263111 ANZSCO code.


Can you please share your bachelor transcript ? I got the same, I have Bachelor degree in Information Systems with different subjects in programming, network and database management. and I would to know how many years they would deduct from my experience especially that I got 11 years of exp and I need 8 years after deduction to get the full work exp points.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

jalalkhan said:


> Dear Ayub bhai AOA,
> Thanks, you are right they are totally confused about the course i read in my BCS, while i have studied 70% of ICT Core Units. anyway let see what they do in Appeal.
> 
> as for as concern to yours, ACS will only Accept role and responsibilities letter while DIBP will ask you, Salary Slip, bank Statement and Income Tax Return (Compulsory) Offer Letter, employment Contract and other related documents will ask from you (optional but chances are high)


Hi,

how do you calculate the 70% ICT core units?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrIgor said:


> Look at what they said to me:
> 
> Your Bachelor Degree in Management of Information Systems Technology was found to be ICT Major but NOT closely related to the 263111 ANZSCO code.


well, it is possible, some degrees are IT but focus on other areas...


----------



## ali.g (Jan 11, 2019)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Hi what you are looking for is known as 'Statuary Declaration' or SD in short.
> 
> 1) The person must be your supervisor or Manager. Colleagues is not acceptable.
> 2) If you provide correct SD with roles n responsibilities then it won't raise red flags & many people not only got assessment but have also get their PR through it.


Hi Yousaf,

Would you please let us know your Degree Title (Year as well) and experience years. And what points were you granted for them?


----------

